# Hydra 21.7.2.RC12



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Well just updated to 21.7.2.rc12 wonder what suprises are in store for us.. Hopefully all good.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Just installed this on my Roamio Plus too. Hopefully we get a change log soon.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well just updated to 21.7.2.rc12 wonder what suprises are in store for us.. Hopefully all good.


Ah ha...that's why my Mini just rebooted itself while I was watching the morning news. It now has RC12.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Could this be related to failure of SM on my HDUI Roamio boxes? Coincidence?


----------



## Tony1965 (Nov 21, 2016)

External Alpha: HYDRA - Guide displaying wrong programs for channels 
Grid Guide is shown for a some time
External Alpha: HYDRA - Mini initially tunes channel 2 (SD) - never tuned on the host box
Hydra: Not re-tuned to last tuned channel after EVO SB re-boot
Mini: Body text of No TV Channels Overlay V66 is incorrect for Mini devices
If all tuners are in use, Guide Data takes too long over 50 sec to display OSD "Can't Watch LiveTV Now"
Hydra - Remote Long Press C does not switch to Secondary Audio Program when screen reader is off.
Alpha: HYDRA - Cannot Complete Request Error P103 when trying to play a recording
Alpha: HYDRA - Purple Cast on Video, UI, Apps (incorrect color space on LeEco uMax85 TV)
Secondary Audio Track / Audio Description not working independently of Screen Reader.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Tony1965 said:


> External Alpha: HYDRA - Guide displaying wrong programs for channels
> Grid Guide is shown for a some time
> External Alpha: HYDRA - Mini initially tunes channel 2 (SD) - never tuned on the host box
> Hydra: Not re-tuned to last tuned channel after EVO SB re-boot
> ...


Is this the actual changelog/fixes or wishful thinking?


----------



## Tony1965 (Nov 21, 2016)

foghorn2 said:


> Is this the actual changelog/fixes or wishful thinking?


Actual changelogs......


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks! Have not received this update yet, looking forward to the P103 Parental Control fix.


----------



## Tony1965 (Nov 21, 2016)

foghorn2 said:


> Thanks! Have not received this update yet, looking forward to the P103 Parental Control fix.


:thumbsup::up:


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

This was the first morning that my news viewing wasn't interrupted by a V87 error. Wonder if i'm on RC12.


----------



## Mikey_C (Jun 24, 2003)

Tony1965 said:


> External Alpha: HYDRA - Guide displaying wrong programs for channels
> Grid Guide is shown for a some time
> External Alpha: HYDRA - Mini initially tunes channel 2 (SD) - never tuned on the host box
> Hydra: Not re-tuned to last tuned channel after EVO SB re-boot
> ...


So still no fix for native resolution?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

until TiVo Officially states the change log. Do not take what is said here as fact. When its posted we will know I am sure. That said, that does not mean the information is incorrect.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

Tony1965 said:


> Actual changelogs......


Source?


----------



## Tony1965 (Nov 21, 2016)

stile99 said:


> Source?


Tivo


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Still waiting for RC12. I must have done something wrong in a previous life. Mini VOX & Roamio. Nada.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

also still waiting for rc12


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Still waiting for RC12. I must have done something wrong in a previous life. Mini VOX & Roamio. Nada.


No RC12 love here either. Wondering the same thing must have upset the gods.....need to repent!


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Jed1 said:


> No RC12 love here either. Wondering the same thing must have upset the gods.....need to repent!


Repentance is very important to the TiVo Gods..... but sacrifice is quicker....


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Repentance is very important to the TiVo Gods..... but sacrifice is quicker....


The TiVo Gods demand a chicken!

Extra crispy. Don't forget the coleslaw. And one of those delicious biscuits.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

_"TiVo sees you when you're sleeping 
TiVo knows when you're awake 
TiVo knows if you've been bad or good&#8230;."_


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

So my Roamio Plus, 3 Mini Vox's, and 1 regular Mini updated to RC12 several days ago.. One issue I am now noticing is in regards to the Mini.. Previously, it was tuning to the lowest channel on my channel list after waking it back up again.. Now, that seems to have changed - but another bug has taken its place.. Now, the Mini will wake up and the channel bar at the bottom will say I'm on the last channel I was actually watching before it went to sleep, along with that channel's current guide description, etc. -- but the actual tuned channel that plays is one of the other turners on the Roamio Plus. To correct this, I have to channel up and then channel down (or just tune to a different channel and then back again). For example, tonight when I woke Mini in bedroom up, it claimed to be on TVLand (Ch 777) from last night.. However, what was tuned was ion Television (703).

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

RickNY said:


> Now, the Mini will wake up and the channel bar at the bottom will say I'm on the last channel I was actually watching before it went to sleep, along with that channel's current guide description, etc. -- but the actual tuned channel that plays is one of the other turners on the Roamio Plus. To correct this, I have to channel up and then channel down (or just tune to a different channel and then back again).


Yes, I've been seeing the same issue here for at least a week. Very strange.

Yesterday, turned my TV on, went to Live TV and the banner said it was on channel 869, Discovery. The channel being shown however was channel 818, MSNBC.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

I've narrowed it down to all Minis in the house when woken will show the info as being the info for the currently active tuner on the Roamio Plus -- but the channel actually streaming is the last channel the Mini was tuned to.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

RickNY said:


> I've narrowed it down to all Minis in the house when woken will show the info as being the info for the currently active tuner on the Roamio Plus -- but the channel actually streaming is the last channel the Mini was tuned to.


Saw this yesterday for the first time.


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

Having same issues as far as banner being different when starting up. I also noticed if you go into the guide it indicated it is on a different channel than you are viewing..

However I am having a different issue also. 

Many times since I got 12 and it comes out of stand by I get a blank screen... in my case NBC 4 LA (channel 704..). If I enter channel 705 it still won’t tune to that channel. If I go to 707 (abc) it tunes and the I can go back to 704 and all is good. This is if it goes into the screen saver and it was on 704. If it was on 501 (HBO) it shows picture but with the wrong banner info. 

Strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Still waiting (Roamio & Mini VOX) for RC12.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Was there a page to sign up for RC12?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Is it possible TiVo doesn't know who is running Hydra? Maybe they can't tell via the internet? This is getting weird.


----------



## chuvak (Jul 22, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Is it possible TiVo doesn't know who is running Hydra? Maybe they can't tell via the internet? This is getting weird.


It's probably not in wide release and has only been deployed to those that Tivo_Ted had added to early test other issues.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

chuvak said:


> It's probably not in wide release and has only been deployed to those that Tivo_Ted had added to early test other issues.


Not sure. I'm on the tersting list and haven't received the update on either or Roamio or Bolt. Still at RC11.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Yes, we have been working on several related bugs having to do with how a MINI grabs a tuner, and to what channel it is tuned. They are not all fixed in RC12, and I'm not sure how widespread we will go with RC12. We froze updates over the holidays to allow things to stabilize a bit. We should be back to beta testing and releasing new features (and bug fixes) in early January.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, we have been working on several related bugs having to do with how a MINI grabs a tuner, and to what channel it is tuned. They are not all fixed in RC12, and I'm not sure how widespread we will go with RC12. We froze updates over the holidays to allow things to stabilize a bit. We should be back to beta testing and releasing new features (and bug fixes) in early January.


Hmmmm. New features? Can you provide spoilers or no?

Hail Hydra!

Jack


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

I honestly don't care which channel a Mini tunes to (I often don't watch live TV from the mini to care), but the bug I hate the most is after watching a recording from my Roamio, if I don't respond to the Keep/Delete prompt, the Mini goes to Tivo Central and the audio for something plays (no video though). It's annoying as I often fall asleep while watching a show and I get woken up by the dumb audio streaming through. 

RC11 here, have seen this happen on earlier versions.


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm on RC12. Roamio Pro and two A92 minis via MOCA. This issue is only on minis. Roamio Pro streams without issue. Is anyone having problems streaming from Amazon? I have never had a problem streaming until very recently. Oddly, Netflix and Vudu work perfectly. When I watch a show it takes quite a while just to load the app. Very sluggish spinning circle. Once I start a show, it stutters and freezes and ultimately locks up my mini. It will stay locked up for quite a while (5+ minutes). Only way to unlock quickly is to pull plug on mini to reboot as it will not respond to anything from the remote.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Over the holiday weekend we streamed Netflix, Amazon, Hulu and YouTube through various Roamios and Minis (all A92 models) without issue.


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

I've rebooted everything and still seem to have the issue with Amazon. I literally watched Amazon every night for a month and now the freezing. Scratching my head.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jaj2276 said:


> I honestly don't care which channel a Mini tunes to (I often don't watch live TV from the mini to care), but the bug I hate the most is after watching a recording from my Roamio, if I don't respond to the Keep/Delete prompt, the Mini goes to Tivo Central and the audio for something plays (no video though). It's annoying as I often fall asleep while watching a slow and I get woken up by the dumb audio streaming through.


I just let a Mini VOX play a recording from a non-Hydra Roamio. After it finished, the Mini VOX grabbed a tuner on its Hydra host and started showing the channel (including audio). But, there was a dancing "Hit TiVo or Live TV" on the screen also. So I hit the Live TV button and I went to the Home screen. Man, that's screwed up. RC11

On a classic UI Roamio and Mini, I can predict what tuner will be acquired, but not what channel (unless I know what all the host's tuners are doing).


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> I just let a Mini VOX play a recording from a non-Hydra Roamio. After it finished, the Mini VOX grabbed a tuner on its Hydra host and started showing the channel (including audio). But, there was a dancing "Hit TiVo or Live TV" on the screen also. So I hit the Live TV button and I went to the Home screen. Man, that's screwed up. RC11
> 
> On a classic UI Roamio and Mini, I can predict what tuner will be acquired, but not what channel (unless I know what all the host's tuners are doing).


I wonder how TiVo manages their beta program now. I used to be in all the beta programs but haven't been asked in over 2 years. I can't believe some of the issues that were missed during testing. Or maybe they were known but needed to get the sw out there for the holiday season. I suppose my bug, while annoying, doesn't prevent the TiVo from working as a multi-room DVR.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

jaj2276 said:


> I wonder how TiVo manages their beta program now*?*


They did send an email out about Beta testing Hydra (not really much ahead of the release, I might add).

Maybe if they had a BETTER Tivo "QA" (Quality Assurance) Department testing, more people would become beta testers. Of course in my opinion, you would have to have an extra host tivo with not much on it...But I surely would never do it knowing their software track record over the years...Plus they never gave the option to downgrade back, for any update, especially Hydra...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> They did send an email out about Beta testing Hydra (not really much ahead of the release, I might add).
> 
> Maybe if they had a BETTER Tivo "QA" (Quality Assurance) Department testing, more people would become beta testers. Of course in my opinion, you would have to have an extra host tivo with not much on it...But I surely would never do it knowing their software track record over the years...Plus they never gave the option to downgrade back, for any update, especially Hydra...


here you go

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## Scarpad (Dec 7, 2000)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well just updated to 21.7.2.rc12 wonder what suprises are in store for us.. Hopefully all good.


Will this be available to original OTA Roamio's?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Scarpad said:


> Will this be available to original OTA Roamio's?


First you will need to be running 21.7.2.RC11. You might want to read about Hydra first.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Is it possible TiVo doesn't know who is running Hydra? Maybe they can't tell via the internet? This is getting weird.


they should know since if you got it on launch day you had to click your TSN in the my account area


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> they should know since if you got it on launch day you had to click your TSN in the my account area


I did that twice. In between I went back to 20.7.4 to test some stuff on a BF Roamio. My BF OTA box came with 20.6.3, then went to 21.7.2.RC11 on initial GS. I am back on Hydra after using the Experience web page.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> they should know since if you got it on launch day you had to click your TSN in the my account area


Also, when the system calls in, it must identify its current operating system.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

My Bolt Vox and 2 mini’s have been on RC 12 for the last couple of weeks. Today when I looked they are on RC11. Am I nuts or did they revert backwards?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> here you go
> 
> How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


That was not the point of my post, which was replying to another post...I wouldn't put that "thing" on my Roamio Pro. Be a long while for me.


----------



## sam1070 (Jan 18, 2016)

so my TiVo bolt plus hasne updated to not updated from .8 yet why is that


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> That was not the point of my post, which was replying to another post...I wouldn't put that "thing" on my Roamio Pro. Be a long while for me.


but you did say as your last statement about no way to go back


----------



## GoBanjoBoy (Dec 29, 2017)

clintavila said:


> I've rebooted everything and still seem to have the issue with Amazon. I literally watched Amazon every night for a month and now the freezing. Scratching my head.


Amazon is freezing up on us as well. We just upgraded to Hydra and now dealing with the Amazon Video freezes.


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

GoBanjoBoy said:


> Amazon is freezing up on us as well. We just upgraded to Hydra and now dealing with the Amazon Video freezes.


I hope we are being heard. I had a perfectly functional Amazon stream and now I don't. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

It is not a universal problem...we streamed from Amazon last night, first on a Roamio and then on an A92 Mini, with no problems. There must be some combination of variables/factors that cause the failure.


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

Diana Collins said:


> It is not a universal problem...we streamed from Amazon last night, first on a Roamio and then on an A92 Mini, with no problems. There must be some combination of variables/factors that cause the failure.


I sure wish I knew what it was. It has appeared out of nowhere with recent OS updates. The fact that someone else has the same experience as me tells me that something has occurred to create this variable. I will try to stream again tonight to see if there has been any change. And again, this is only for Amazon. Netflix and Vudu work perfectly for me at full 1080p streaming.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

I am using a Roamio Pro and Mini. The two issues I’m waiting to be resolved is the issue with after watching a recording on the Mini that when you go back to the menu, you hear the audio from LiveTV tuner.

The other is twofold... The ability to not be able to hit Play on a folder anymore is annoying. The other part of this issue is that since all recordings now go into a folder even if you only have one recording, it is now multiple extra buttons to play one episode of a show or even a movie that you record.

Anyone know if this was resolved in the recent release?

- Merg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> It is not a universal problem...we streamed from Amazon last night, first on a Roamio and then on an A92 Mini, with no problems. There must be some combination of variables/factors that cause the failure.


Yes. I've streamed around eight hours of Amazon from my TiVo's with Hydra this past week. I had zero issues streaming with the Amazon apps.

Sent from my Tab S 10.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

Can anyone confirm if the Amazon Prime Video UHD "Problem Occurred" issue has been resolved? (Can't stream more than a minute and a half of UHD video before it crashes...My Shows defaults to 1080p streams and and gives no option to include UHD streams)


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I did have a problem logging into Amazon from a Mini right after the update...although I KNOW I was entering the correct userID and password, it kept rejecting them. I finally just continued without logging in and used the "activation" code approach which worked. Other than that, I've had no problems - I streamed Amazon prime for a couple of hours last night through that same Mini.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I just want them to fix the issue on the mini where when you on a channel and select another channel from the guide, the "E"(Enter) key does NOT swap back to the previous channel(it does nothing). Typing in the channel number DOES allow the E key to swap to the previous channel.

As an FYI, this does NOT happen on my main Tivos(Roamio Plus and Bolt), only the minis.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Well I rolled back my copy of hydra. I transferred a show from my downstairs TiVo to my bedroom bolt. The downstairs TiVo has the older interface and I can watch movies from my computer on there. So I transferred a movie using the online interface to my bolt with the hydra. Movie transferred TiVo bolt recognized it was there but would not play it. For me that was the last straw because I really was liking the interface as I moved along with it.

Regards

Jack


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well I rolled back my copy of hydra. I transferred a show from my downstairs TiVo to my bedroom bolt. The downstairs TiVo has the older interface and I can watch movies from my computer on there. So I transferred a movie using the online interface to my bolt with the hydra. Movie transferred TiVo bolt recognized it was there but would not play it. For me that was the last straw because I really was liking the interface as I moved along with it.
> Regards
> Jack


That happened to me also. I moved 300GB of programs. None would play. I forget the error. BUT, all would play on its Mini VOX and from my other Roamio. Then I took the box back to 20.7.4 for a day. Then moved it back to Hydra RC11. Transferred the same programs back. They all play fine now.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> That happened to me also. I moved 300GB of programs. None would play. I forget the error. BUT, all would play on its Mini VOX and from my other Roamio. Then I took the box back to 20.7.4 for a day. Then moved it back to Hydra RC11. Transferred the same programs back. They all play fine now.


except I can't. My TiVo no longer shows for the update. not happy about this either. I think the shows looked better on the hydra interface in the end.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> except I can't. My TiVo no longer shows for the update. not happy about this either. I think the shows looked better on the hydra interface in the end.


It took over a week before the update reappeared. That said, after the update a month ago, that box has not shown up on the update screen again. I can't explain it. It could have been a mistake.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> It took over a week before the update reappeared. That said, after the update a month ago, that box has not shown up on the update screen again. I can't explain it. It could have been a mistake.


Well. I did just msg tivo ted guess I'll wait to see.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well. I did just msg tivo ted guess I'll wait to see.


I just checked again. I'm now thinking the site doesn't list a TiVo that is already on Hydra.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I think they pulled RC12.


regards

Jack


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> I think they pulled RC12.
> 
> regards
> 
> Jack


Why?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JACKASTOR said:


> I think they pulled RC12.
> 
> regards
> 
> Jack


what makes you think that? Ted has said they stopped pushing it during the holidays maybe they haven't started pushing it yet.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, we have been working on several related bugs having to do with how a MINI grabs a tuner, and to what channel it is tuned. They are not all fixed in RC12, and I'm not sure how widespread we will go with RC12. We froze updates over the holidays to allow things to stabilize a bit. We should be back to beta testing and releasing new features (and bug fixes) in early January.


Ted any update as to RC rollout or are we stuck on RC 11 until new hydra features roll out?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I know that none of my boxes received RC12. Hopefully they push out something soon.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

As of a couple of days ago, both of my boxes were still running RC11.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

A couple weeks ago I think TivoTed implied they were going to start rolling out some feature enhancements in mid-January. Hopefully that's true. I'm greedy and want more new Hydra functionality.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

All my TiVo's just updated to RC12. I noticed that my Roamio had a pending restart, so I rebooted it. And then I forced a connection on my Minis and Bolts. And they all showed pending restart afterwards.

Sent from my Tab S 10.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Same here. Thanks.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

After getting the update yesterday on the Bolt VOX and Mini VOX, the mini would not display live tv. I restarted it but still no luck. When I went downstairs and brought the Bolt VOX out of standby, the Mini VOX began working fine. Strange...


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

just got mine..

Anybody know what was changed..?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil T said:


> After getting the update yesterday on the Bolt VOX and Mini VOX, the mini would not display live tv. I restarted it but still no luck. When I went downstairs and brought the Bolt VOX out of standby, the Mini VOX began working fine. Strange...


After my first restart that happened to me also. I did a channel up/down to get it started. It was a cold morning.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

scottfll954 said:


> just got mine..
> Anybody know what was changed..?


Only what's in post 5. The Last button seems to work now. Still a few issues. Ok, maybe more than a few.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I know that the update blew away my favorite list of apps.


----------



## Mikey_C (Jun 24, 2003)

Just got RC12 on my Roamio. 

Still no fix to the native resolution issue? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikey_C said:


> Just got RC12 on my Roamio.
> Still no fix to the native resolution issue?


My money is on no. I still have my video problem when I exit Amazon.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Joe what video Problem is that?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mikey_C said:


> Just got RC12 on my Roamio.
> 
> Still no fix to the native resolution issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The answer is No. I just restarted both my Roamios and had to use the VUDU fix to get the native resolutions to partially work. It took over a year for a similar problem to get fixed the last time.
VUDU fix: Enter VUDU and pick a movie and run the trailer. This will get the native resolution to partially work again. This works if you have the 1080p24 pass through selected.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> Joe what video Problem is that?


 Initial post -> Hydra Issues

Run an Amazon 1080/p24 trailer. I use Fury. Only 1080i and 1080p (pass thru) selected. Upon exit you have 1080/p60 output of the TiVo, and SI says 480p is the active resolution.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi everyone, FYI that we have updated the entire population of customers running Experience 4 (Hydra) to RC12. Your boxes should all update automatically in the next 24 hours. While this does include a variety of small fixes, the one for pink video is not in this build. We are working on a new patch now that will include the HDMI fix and several others as well as some low-level enhancements for IFTTT, Alexa and Google Assistant integration.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I am noticing that since the upgrade yesterday my Mini VOX and Mini V2 will not play live video when the Bolt VOX is in standby. They will play recordings though. This was not an issue with RC 11.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil T said:


> I am noticing that since the upgrade yesterday my Mini VOX and Mini V2 will not play live video when the Bolt VOX is in standby. They will play recordings though. This was not an issue with RC 11.


Try channel up then down. Works for me.

But I already posted that, so sorry.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hi everyone, FYI that we have updated the entire population of customers running Experience 4 (Hydra) to RC12. Your boxes should all update automatically in the next 24 hours. While this does include a variety of small fixes, the one for pink video is not in this build. We are working on a new patch now that will include the HDMI fix and several others as well as some low-level enhancements for IFTTT, Alexa and Google Assistant integration.


@TiVo_Ted When can we expect a fix for the list ordering resetting to ordering by season with oldest shows listed first? I would like it to remember to sort/list by date with the newest show first.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

geekmedic said:


> @TiVo_Ted When can we expect a fix for the list ordering resetting to ordering by season with oldest shows listed first? I would like it to remember to sort/list by date with the newest show first.


you need to shoot it with your immudium pew 36 explosive space modulator!


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

The P103/Parental Controls issue appears to be fixed.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hi everyone, FYI that we have updated the entire population of customers running Experience 4 (Hydra) to RC12. Your boxes should all update automatically in the next 24 hours. While this does include a variety of small fixes, the one for pink video is not in this build. We are working on a new patch now that will include the HDMI fix and several others as well as some low-level enhancements for IFTTT, Alexa and Google Assistant integration.


If your doing Alexa Intergration, please add Canadian English for functionality for us Canadians. If Canadian English is not selected when doing the apps for Alexa it don't work. lol any way


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> Initial post -> Hydra Issues
> 
> Run an Amazon 1080/p24 trailer. I use Fury. Only 1080i and 1080p (pass thru) selected. Upon exit you have 1080/p60 output of the TiVo, and SI says 480p is the active resolution.


I see, I have never had that issue, I use Amazon Prime Video and all works ok with me. Not that it lessens your issue in any way!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Minor note: All Apps were selected in Add & Manage Apps in my User Preferences.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> ...We are working on a new patch now that will include the HDMI fix and several others as well as some low-level enhancements for IFTTT, Alexa and Google Assistant integration.


How will IFTTT be implemented?
Will there be Apps on the IFTTT website?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> I see, I have never had that issue, I use Amazon Prime Video and all works ok with me. Not that it lessens your issue in any way!


Don't get me wrong. Amazon works fine. In fact, once I run the trailer or movie at 1080/p24 everything afterwards is 1080p. However I have found if I uncheck the 1080/p24 box, it returns to 1080i when I leave the menu. I'm sure it will get fixed soon.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

stini777 said:


> The P103/Parental Controls issue appears to be fixed.


Yep, just verified it works perfect. Excellent news!!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hi everyone, FYI that we have updated the entire population of customers running Experience 4 (Hydra) to RC12. Your boxes should all update automatically in the next 24 hours. While this does include a variety of small fixes, the one for pink video is not in this build. We are working on a new patch now that will include the HDMI fix and several others as well as some low-level enhancements for IFTTT, Alexa and Google Assistant integration.


Its getting better and better, stronger, faster, we have the technology....


----------



## JohnRM (Jan 28, 2018)

FilmMixer said:


> Having same issues as far as banner being different when starting up. I also noticed if you go into the guide it indicated it is on a different channel than you are viewing..
> 
> However I am having a different issue also.
> 
> ...


Also have seen this after rc12. Opened case with tivo TS


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

With Hydra RC12 I'm seeing problems when trying to change channels. Seems to be worse on a Mini than my Roamio, but both exhibit the problem. Often when changing to a channel the pop-up banner will say something like "no title available." When I enter a new channel number...nothing happens. If I bring up the Guide...it's blank. Then maybe a spinning circle or two? Then after a minute or two everything works. Sometimes a trip to TiVo Central seems to get things working.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> Its getting better and better, stronger, faster, we have the technology....


RC12 has been a big step backwards in my use. I thought RC11 was better.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> RC12 has been a big step backwards in my use. I thought RC11 was better.


There have been some posts about Hydra being responsive and fast...not so on my Roamio. My son has Hydra on a Bolt and he says it's fine. But not so on my Roamio.

Another thing about Hydra that has me confused: I'll go in to My Shows and select a show. Those damn ugly large tiles come up...with "Watch List" above the tile. If I scroll left or right...there's no "Watch." I see create One Pass, Delete One Pass and others...no Watch. If I scroll up and down...no Watch. Sometimes, to the left or above, there will be View All. When I select this...I get the line item for the show...and then can play it. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what...but I've been using TiVo for over three years...I never had trouble playing a recording until Hydra.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DeltaOne said:


> There have been some posts about Hydra being responsive and fast...not so on my Roamio. My son has Hydra on a Bolt and he says it's fine. But not so on my Roamio.
> Another thing about Hydra that has me confused: I'll go in to My Shows and select a show. Those damn ugly large tiles come up...with "Watch List" above the tile. If I scroll left or right...there's no "Watch." I see create One Pass, Delete One Pass and others...no Watch. If I scroll up and down...no Watch. Sometimes, to the left or above, there will be View All. When I select this...I get the line item for the show...and then can play it. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what...but I've been using TiVo for over three years...I never had trouble playing a recording until Hydra.


I concur on the speed. With Hydra, you need to get used to the Select button and the Back button. The left & right buttons do work quite the same way.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

RC Cola 12 has made my Roamios and Minis a bit faster, thanks!
Bolt was snappy as usual.


----------



## sam1070 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have yet to get any update past rc8 on my TiVo bolt +


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sam1070 said:


> I have yet to get any update past rc8 on my TiVo bolt +


Simple step 1 ->Contact Us

You can go to Step 2 in 48 hours.


----------



## schnizzle (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi... sorry if this was asked already. I have a Tivo Bolt with Hydra R12. If I try creating a OnePass from a show I found via the search function, it shows up in my OnePass list but the shows never actually record. If I create the OnePass from selecting the show in the guide, it works. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

schnizzle said:


> Hi... sorry if this was asked already. I have a Tivo Bolt with Hydra R12. If I try creating a OnePass from a show I found via the search function, it shows up in my OnePass list but the shows never actually record. If I create the OnePass from selecting the show in the guide, it works. Has anyone seen this before?


While I hope the problem is not related to this release, you might get more exposure and help by starting a new thread in the Help forum.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

schnizzle said:


> Hi... sorry if this was asked already. I have a Tivo Bolt with Hydra R12. If I try creating a OnePass from a show I found via the search function, it shows up in my OnePass list but the shows never actually record. If I create the OnePass from selecting the show in the guide, it works. Has anyone seen this before?


Compare the options on a OnePass you created from a search vs. one created from the guide. Probably a difference that prevents recording by the former.


----------



## sam1070 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have they are clueless why I am not updating


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

DeltaOne said:


> There have been some posts about Hydra being responsive and fast...not so on my Roamio. My son has Hydra on a Bolt and he says it's fine. But not so on my Roamio.


Is it a general slowness, or only in specific areas? I only use mine for watching live TV and recordings. Hydra works great on my Roamio OTA for that. I don't use any of the apps. I found those to be sluggish, even with the old UI, compared to my Fire TV.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

hapster85 said:


> Is it a general slowness, or only in specific areas? I don't use any of the apps. I found those to be sluggish, even with the old UI, compared to my Fire TV.


Just slow generally. It's not terrible, but definitely slower than pre-Hydra. I don't use any of the apps, I use my Apple TV for that sort of stuff.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hapster85 said:


> Is it a general slowness, or only in specific areas?


To be more specific, the "slowness" is when the TiVo has to display much more that in previous versions. Those big thumbnails, longer descriptions and new menus for example. It's not bad, just slightly slower. I expect it to improve as TiVo gets more feedback. I hope the make it work right before they make it work faster.


----------



## Petercarbo (Oct 15, 2017)

I have two Tivo's with 3 minis each. One is on Hydra the other isn't. I don't feel it is any slower than the old UI.

Also, the second Tivo I have is in my HT and it's pure black down there. So I have the Tivo remote with slide keyboard and back lights(I also use a harmony, so its no big deal). If I upgrade the that Tivo will that remote stop working with Hydra? I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

DeltaOne said:


> There have been some posts about Hydra being responsive and fast...not so on my Roamio. My son has Hydra on a Bolt and he says it's fine. But not so on my Roamio.
> 
> Another thing about Hydra that has me confused: I'll go in to My Shows and select a show. Those damn ugly large tiles come up...with "Watch List" above the tile. If I scroll left or right...there's no "Watch." I see create One Pass, Delete One Pass and others...no Watch. If I scroll up and down...no Watch. Sometimes, to the left or above, there will be View All. When I select this...I get the line item for the show...and then can play it. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what...but I've been using TiVo for over three years...I never had trouble playing a recording until Hydra.


Once you have a show selected either in the "damn ugly large tiles" or the list press select, then press it again and you're watching.


----------



## stevet555 (Jan 24, 2017)

On the mini, flip back to LAST CHANNEL (via Enter button) is still busted, would be good to have a list of what has been acknowledged, and in queue to be fixed. I also gree RC12 introduced a few more annoyances especially on the mini with respect to initial channel and incorrect info.


----------

